# FS/FT arowana/angels/catfish/covicts



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Have some fish for sale

7-8" jardini aro $75
selling as i'm getting a green, very good eater and no "aro" problems, he will also jump for blood worms 
YouTube - aro.MOV

2 breeding pairs of convicts $5 per pair about 3"
need the tank to hold some other fish while I move

video of aro and others for sale

YouTube - Fishy fishy

feather fin cat $7
not gonna fit in with my set up i want

Some angels for sale
1 koi 7$ med/lg
2 blk vails 10$ea med/lg

will trade for small flagtails 3-4" or a ripsaw catfish about the same size

free delivery within reason


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Gonna be moving need to get rid of these guys


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Pleco has been sold


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

free delivery in lower mainland


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

adding a koi angel -10$
2 vailtail angels -15$ea


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

how is the condition on the jardini aro? any drop eye or plj something like that?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

He's a great looking specimen. No drop eye has only has floating food. Very good eater (jumped and bit me this evening to while I was feeding). He's a lil shy as he's still fairly young. Lives nicely with 3 dats 3 angels featherfin cat


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pic of jardini, im interested


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Have a really bad phone camera pic. Pm me ur e mail and I can send it


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Will try to post a short clip tomorrow


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

YouTube - aro.MOV

let me know if it dosen't work..

should he the aro swimming back and forth.. again poor quality as it was taken with my phone


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

darnit rach!..i really want that dude! hahaha
are you coming by tonight to pick up your free tank


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

yup I was rushed to get to work this morining so i have to go home first to grab charlies cave

If you look close in the background you can see the koi angel for sale


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

alright ill see ya tonight. 
say 630-7??
you have my number still right


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

yuppers i got it
prolly will be around 7ish


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Added videos


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

the video is not the greatest but it kinda shows them off.. again it was taken on my phone.. all the fish are good eater too


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bumppp bump a bump


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Lowered some prices


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

my co-worker wants both of your breeding convict pairs. can you swing sunday evening.

ben


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

probebly late... i'll be coming back from whistler sun evening... I do the best I can on sunday to try to get them there, is there another day I can bring them?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well anytime over the weekend really. ill be out saturday morning. but home early on saturday.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I leave sat at 8am and get back sun pm?

or late late tonight?


----------

